# PPPoE Configuration in Open SUSE



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a Linux N00b and recently installed Open SUSE 10.3. I've a BSNL 512Kbps UL plan and need to configure the PPPoE connection in it. Please tell me the detailed procedure to do so.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2008)

Check out the tutorial in the Tutorial section by NucleusKore You'll certainly get help from there..


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is that Excellent one from NukleusCore


----------



## arupch (Jul 15, 2008)

Its simple. Use Yast - configure network device - configure dsl - and ou're done. If you can't do it yourself follow the guide by NukleusCore.

OT 
Why 10.3 why not 11?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 16, 2008)

Stickied the above Guide by NucleusKore.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm using GNOME desktop environment.  I did exactly what the NucleusKore showed in his guide but still not able to connect to the Internet. I had 2 differences shown in the guide:


As username Nucleus Kore entered some email ID type username whilst my username is just a name.
Moreover it never asked me about Kinternet but I installed it anyways. I double Click it, nothing happens. There's No Icon on desktop either that the screenshot shows, will be there on successful network establishment.
If it helps I'll post screenshots of my Network Config process just like Nucleus Kore so that you guys can have a better understanding of the problem and I too can finally move on to FOSS.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

PM NucleusKore he might have missed this thread .


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

do you have broadband "configured" on your router/modem?  then ,use yast and enable dhcp ,pointing to 192.168.1.1  gateway.

In bridge mode ,most distros allow "pppoe-setup " to configure.later u can use "pppoe-start" and "pppoe-stop" to control


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 20, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> PM NucleusKore he might have missed this thread .





Plasma_Snake said:


> I'm using GNOME desktop environment.  I did exactly what the NucleusKore showed in his guide but still not able to connect to the Internet. I had 2 differences shown in the guide:
> 
> 
> As username Nucleus Kore entered some email ID type username whilst my username is just a name.
> ...



No I did not miss it, I simply cannot understand why KInternet was not asked for during set up. Something has gone wrong here and I can't quite figure out what it is.

Please go through the tutorial again, repeat the steps, no harm, and observe what happens at each step, any variations. Delete the network card configuration and add it again in YaST.

Make sure you "Enable Device Control for Non-root User via KInternet" (see tutorial), as well as smppd (see tutorial).


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Gnome means kinternet may not be by default ,kinternet being a kde app  

My advice is to make shortcuts for pppoe-start and pppoe-stop command to your top panel on Gnome.add urself to wheel ,dip,dialout whatever respective group to gain rights to switch on and off pppoe internet


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 20, 2008)

Also note that installing KInternet in GNOME means you are adding kdebase and other KDE components. This means that a system reboot is called far and *this has been mentioned in the tutorial*. If you install KInternet and try to open it immediately it's not going to work.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 20, 2008)

Funny thing is that smppd was enabled By default when I checked the services initially and I'm also facing Boot problems which I've mentioned in separate thread. Also tell me how do you embed those pictures in your post so that next time I too can show you guys, what is happening on my end...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

choose the url and place it inside a [img ] ` [/img]


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

My Skydrive account is not functioning properly so can I upload the screenshots here?


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

upload it on imageshack.us
It will give you forum thumbnail code after upload, paste that code here


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 22, 2008)

Well here it goes then. I've uploaded the files at both Imageshack and in my Skydrive account but here I'm giving Imageshack links. If this doesn't works then I'll try with Skydrive ones.
*These pics are in the order of the steps followed.*

1. 
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/1502/pic1fa4.th.png

2. *img91.imageshack.us/img91/4151/pic2zv1.th.png

3. *img149.imageshack.us/img149/8025/pic3vf5.th.png

4.*img149.imageshack.us/img149/6282/pic4dv5.th.png

5. *img88.imageshack.us/img88/798/pic5id3.th.png


6. *img234.imageshack.us/img234/7721/pic6jq6.th.png

7. *img213.imageshack.us/img213/8413/pic7rg0.th.png


8. *img530.imageshack.us/img530/4434/pic8ci8.th.png


9. *img224.imageshack.us/img224/7259/pic9ol0.th.png


10. *img214.imageshack.us/img214/2861/pic10pe5.th.png


11. *img213.imageshack.us/img213/2629/pic11cm2.th.png


12. *img291.imageshack.us/img291/9707/pic12tk3.th.png


13. *img214.imageshack.us/img214/805/pic13wf9.th.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Uncheck enable ipv6 from Global Options and reboot your system
2. In the DSL configuration window I find your modem IP a bit strange 10.0.0.38???

Your network settings are fine except what I mentioned in step 1 above.
So execute step 1.
Delete the dsl configurations (you named BSNL) you made through YaST and reboot your system
Now start the process of setting up the DSL connection again


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 23, 2008)

The modem's IP was 10.0.0.138, just as in your pics. Also when I first configured the network according to the guide, I didn't got any error of KInternet not being installed or of smppd being OFF, it was ON already. Moreover I did all that you mentioned in your above post but still nothing happens. I get that KInternet icon of Male type connector and when I select 'Dial In' nothing happens, no indication of dialing process or nothing. Below are the screen shots of my KInternet's config. For me the only measure left is to either re-install KInternet or the whole OS again. 
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/9820/k1ws0.png

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/6461/k2pb1.png

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/3711/k3fl5.png

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/928/k4og5.png

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/4876/k5db2.png


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2008)

I remember about my problem and it seems Kinternet use to dial eth0 and not dsl0. So i had to right-click on kinternet icon and disconnect eth0 interface and then dial dsl0. You should give it a try.

You dont have to reinstall the whole OS. You might delete your dsl0 and eth0 connections and start from scratch from YaST ->Network


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 23, 2008)

Well in the afternoon I fired up Linux and started KInternet. Dialed in and voila it got connected but my past experiences told me not to get my hopes up yet, so I opened Firefox and allowed the home page to load. my suspicion was True. Page failed to load and the error message was unable to contact the server. So any way here's what I found and this is what you have to make out my problem from. Please do something Nucleus Kore babu. 

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/5633/krig2.th.png


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2008)

Why are you logged as "root" user?
I really dont understand what went wrong. I use KDE 3.5 and i set up Ethernet as DHCp and then created a DSL connection and provided my Dataone a/c details, make sure you enter username@dataone without the ".in"
and rebooted, and just clicked on the icon on system tray to connect.
 I still think you should delete those configs and restart again and plz use "normal" user to login and then give root password when prompted when you open YaST.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 23, 2008)

As far as Dataone details go I just gave my normal username and password, nothing more like @ something something. Is this where problem lies? Nucleus, get out out of your Kore and hear my plea...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 23, 2008)

I am really stumped

Did you disable ipv6 and reboot?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> As far as Dataone details go I just gave my normal username and password, nothing more like @ something something. Is this where problem lies? Nucleus, get out out of your Kore and hear my plea...


Yes you have to give your username as _username@dataone_ without the ".in"


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

OK will append that and let you all know.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=892223&postcount=8


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Well initially I thought of doing so but I don't know my VCI and VCP number and the default values, i.e. 0 and 35 don't work. 

@ Nucleus Kore, Clarify these 2 things to me:


In DSL Configuration we have left the tickbox ticked where it say "Enable Device Control for non-root user via KInternet" BUT at Network Card configuration menu it hasn't been selected, what to do? 
In DSL Configuration where we have to give username and password, what is the format of giving username? In Windows I just give my plain username and password and hit the Connect button to get connected. 
I can bear the messed up Boot Config on GRUB but can't bear the messed up network as it is proving too much daunting thing preventing me from migrating to Linux.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 25, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Well initially I thought of doing so but I don't know my VCI and VCP number and the default values, i.e. 0 and 35 don't work.



If you are getting a VPI/VCI box to fill you are using PPPoA and not PPPoE. That is one mistake. Make sure you set up as PPPoE



Plasma_Snake said:


> In DSL Configuration we have left the tickbox ticked where it say "Enable Device Control for non-root user via KInternet" BUT at Network Card configuration menu it hasn't been selected, what to do?
> In DSL Configuration where we have to give username and password, what is the format of giving username? In Windows I just give my plain username and password and hit the Connect button to get connected.



Network config is fine don't fiddle with it
Username and password is the same as your windows configuration. If you set up your connection in windows yourself then you'll know. If your ISP did it for you, call them and ask for instructions to set up on windows. Don't tell them linux as they will simply say we don't support linux and keep the phone down.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2008)

arey bhai how many times do i have to repeat before you understand? suppose yourusername is plasma, as entered in windows then, just enter *plasma@dataone* as the username  and make sure you are using PPPoE and not PPPoA as pointed by NukleusKore and quite frankly you dont need those entries.
Sorry if i sound rude....i think you are not reading my post


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 25, 2008)

Rahim Bhai you are confusing me. In the last post Nucleus Kore is saying that the Username should be as in the Windows so acc to that in Linux too my username would be "Sideshwari" but you are saying it should be like "Sideshwari@dataone". Whose right, please don't puzzle me. BTW Is Username and password Case-Sensitive?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 25, 2008)

I am referring to the username and password the ISP has given you. It is the same for Windows, Linux, and any other monkey or donkey OS that can establish a PPPoE connection.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2008)

^I have used that format in all my distros (Ubuntu, openSUSE, Mint, Mandriva) and i have just setup Dataone in Fedora 8 (i am writing from it)with that username   and it works.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like you're yet to try monkey and donkey 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2008)

^Kahaan milegaa...? Distrowatch or NukleusStore?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 25, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2210/2123380452_f6362e5b67_o.png


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

its time to roll out FF 3 unismilies


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 25, 2008)

yes, I'm using nightly tester tools as recommended by VG, to get this thing working


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

I re configured the whole thing by the book but still no result. Check the log file please to assess the error with KInternet. This time my Username was simple "sideshwari" nothing @ stuff and simple password. Please solve this last issue.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 26, 2008)

Well it simply isn't connecting at all, according to the logs. I am sorry, I do not have a solution for you.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Can't you even guess a remote probable cause or anything for it? At least can you point me in the direction where I can get help regarding this issue?


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

^^look dude u missed some pretty essential things or that dual boot too, inspite of telling you and guiding u missed the blank line first and then the spaces (thanks to the formatting). You could have read the grub manual for the entires, even a short howto I gave there on that thread.

You need to take care of that. For that no one but you can actually help yourself.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 27, 2008)

Bro, I've uploaded my config process screenshots just like Nucleus Kore did and even he didn't found any problem. Please see them again and the recently uploaded KInternet's log file, if you can make something out of it, I'll be more than Happy.
BTW I'm too up for Unbanning Praka. For banning Praka the reasons were just or not, is not for me to decide but they earlier banned me too without any reason. They(Goobi) later said that I was repeatedly warned but till date in my old account its only 1 infraction.
Looks like the Forum's going downhill too, just like the Mag. and SKOAR.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

forget it, I will be restricting my posts to open source section only. 

I could have tried to help you but I actually don't connect to net by ppoe dialer. I have set up the router itself.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 28, 2008)

There was a power cut and now I rebooted my system and just took chance and fired up Linux and tried to make the connection and this time, yes u guessed it right, it worked Now please tell me from where I can get apps for OpenSUSE, codecs for its Media Players and torrent Clients etc. Also Is it possible to update 10.3 to 11 without re-installing the newer version? Also since now I'm on Linux what can i do in it which was not possible in Windows? 

Yaaron please
, kuchh to bata do ab is baare mein, yeh to tum open source guruon k liye bayein hath ka khel hoga...

I got no problem now except some software queries. Please reply them here so I can refrain from making another useless thread about it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 30, 2008)

See the Sticky titled "Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ's)" in the Open Source forum.
It's not titled that for nothing.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2008)

Add these openSUSE 11 Repos in YaST->Software Repositories-->ADD-->URL Location and just copy/paste the 11 repo one by one  and install the required apps from YaST->SOftware Management.
Yeh terey bhi baayein haath ka khel hai bhaiyaa 
Thank God your net is working!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 30, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Thank God your net is working!!!



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you all but I managed to get hold of praka at Techenclave and although OpenSUSE is not his forte, he was more than happy to help. @OffTopic He has got his own blog now


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

Guys, one general query. If I configure my Modem to connect to the Internet automatically by specifying VCI and VCP number and Preferred DNS address etc, then would I've to make change in my Network configuration in SUSE ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 1, 2008)

If your network card is set to DHCP then no problemo


----------

